# What think you on this? (Les Godfrey content)



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the latest Freybird they've received at The Twelfth Fret











kksjur
Pretty wild! I think I'd miss the tone control though, especially on a single pickup guitar... This axe is just begging for active electronics, imho... Think Turner Model One type controls...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

This is just my opinion but.......I think that is one butt ugly looking guitar.....I'm sure some folks will love it though.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

That's not my thing. Looks well made though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I rather like the looks. Would want tone control, and at least another pick up.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with dufe32, it looks like a whole ton of workmanship went into it, but I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot plectrum.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nicely done for sure and I bet it plays like a champ, but that loud two-tone neck treatment puts me off for some reason - bugs me more than anything else, looks-wise.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I dig it to be honest. Not so sure about the single neck pickup and no tone knob either, but I'm pretty sure you'd have everyone's attention the first time you whipped that out at a show.

No idea what would happen to me with the fret position dots - think I'd rather have none on the fretboard rather than the 7 - 12 - 19 thing goin' on there.

I'll give him credit for coming up with something new though, that's for sure.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw this yesterday - the woman I was with thought it was the coolest guitar she had seen in a long time!

I can't seem to find a website or other info about Les Godfrey.

How do you determine the value of one of these?

Here is link http://www.12fret.com/new/Godfrey_Les_Guitars_Jun9pg.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the neck joint.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love it, absolutely love it! His work is amazing, and atypical, which is why I like it. Folks sometimes turn their noses up at my guitar-shaped bouzouki saying it's not traditional or something. We accept so much variation in auto/computer/architecture/fashion/etc, why not guitars?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Love it, absolutely love it! His work is amazing, and atypical, which is why I like it. Folks sometimes turn their noses up at my guitar-shaped bouzouki saying it's not traditional or something. We accept so much variation in auto/computer/architecture/fashion/etc, why not guitars?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


because we're stuck up, snotty bastids and tradition is guaranteed to always sell? lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> because we're stuck up, snotty bastids and tradition is guaranteed to always sell? lol


Yes, that's it. LOL!

Actually, the industry is so conservative in some ways, not so in others. Tried and true works, and Godfrey still makes ergonomic guitar shaped instruments which pretty much work like other guitars. 

Very cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Love it, absolutely love it! His work is amazing, and atypical, which is why I like it. Folks sometimes turn their noses up at my guitar-shaped bouzouki saying it's not traditional or something. We accept so much variation in auto/computer/architecture/fashion/etc, why not guitars?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I couldn't agree more.

I seriously covet very little, but a couple of Les' bass guitars make me very weak in the knees.












> Les Godfrey ' Dragonetti ' Custom 5 string Fretless Bass​
> 
> Les Godfrey is one of the most creative of the new generation of luthiers. His designs are refined, distinctive, well though out and ultimately very functional. This bass is an absolute joy to play and to listen to!
> 
> The low throaty growl that comes out of this bass has such a singing, vocal quality to it that you can almost enunciate not just words, but full sentences!!! This has to be one of the most expressive sounding instruments I've played in ages!!!


Thanks Dave Wren (formerly) of 12th Fret for those images and words!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i'd give it a go, if for no other reason than the flamed maple i see lol.

edit: that bass is faptastic, and most likely multiple eargasm inducing.

i must alert my 4 and 5 stringed friends right away!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ronmac...When I saw that I just about wet myself. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That one really does it for me!

The guitar the OP showed in his post is quite a looker, in its own right. Upon first glance an image of Elvis Costello in a white tux and plaid cummerbund playing in front of a 1940's big band flashed in my mind's eye. :bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like simplicity myself...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I really dig it, but I'd rather spend the money on something else....maybe this:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> ...
> Pretty wild! I think I'd miss the tone control though, especially on a single pickup guitar... This axe is just begging for active electronics, imho... Think Turner Model One type controls...



Just to tie back to the OP. That guitar up there, I like the shape, the two-tone...

I don't like that it looks like my melamine fake wood top work bench.

I agree with everyone else here too about variety in design and approach to instrument building. After a while of Gibson ... Fender ... Gibson look alike ... Fender look alike ... Fake Gibson ... Fake Fender ... it begins to look like a mono-culture. I recall a couple years ago in Hamilton at Mountain Music, they had Stratocasters, Company A knock off Stratocasters, Company B knock off Stratocasters, Company C knock off ... ending with USED Stratocasters.... @[email protected] It was like The Stepford Wives of musical instruments.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some funky stuff there--does it play as cool as it looks?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Some funky stuff there--does it play as cool as it looks?


Yes, I've played a couple of older Godfrey instruments and they played with the best. The _usual_ fact is if The 12th Fret has it, it plays great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Point's for originality, and I'm sure it's a great axe, but those points look painful to me.
I guess I'm just not a pointy guitar guy )


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

The first guitar looks like some paneling we had in the basement back in the 70's, but that bass is absolutely stunning.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

the bass says to me: "i'd rather be a double bass.."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> The first guitar looks like some paneling we had in the basement back in the 70's, but that bass is absolutely stunning.


A friend of mine made an acoustic "bass" when he was younger and used paneling as the sides, with one inch plywood for the top & backs--it sounds better than you'd think.

I later rescued it when he was going to throw it away and by then all the strings were broken--I added a machine head and one string--it's fun.

Here's what it looks like-


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

The Baux is the unholy of unholiness.
That would kill a corksniffer in his tracks.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its fantastic because it looks futuristic, but it needs EMGs, a hex, and a Kahler Pro flatmount...............


----------



## bt5t1nkb0mb (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like some quality tone woods there. Les is also a solid musician, awesome guitar player and led up the now unfortunately defunct The Illuminati ... http://www.myspace.com/theilluminati.


----------

